# Any college students?



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I know there are some on this forum other than me. How are you all doing? What do you study?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Unforeseen circumstances have prompted an unforeseen return home for me in this most unforeseen of years. Now looking for something closer to home, most likely online until in-person can resume in a fairly effective manner. My forte is liberal arts; specifically "Great Books," philosophy, and literature. For now looks like I'm relegated to studying on my own (and killing time on TC:lol until the times improve.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Unforeseen circumstances have prompted an unforeseen return home for me in this most unforeseen of years. Now looking for something closer to home, most likely online until in-person can resume in a fairly effective manner. My forte is liberal arts; specifically "Great Books," philosophy, and literature. For now looks like I'm relegated to studying on my own (and killing time on TC:lol until the times improve.


Sorry to hear about that! I assume that is covid related? Does your college offer online classes you could do at home?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

adriesba said:


> Sorry to hear about that! I assume that is covid related? Does your college offer online classes you could do at home?


It's a complicated situation, but yes, COVID is part of it As my previous college was far out-of-state I'd like to find something close to where I live, but I just don't want to consider paying full-price tuition for barely half the experience if I can't be on campus.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> It's a complicated situation, but yes, COVID is part of it As my previous college was far out-of-state I'd like to find something close to where I live, but I just don't want to consider paying full-price tuition for barely half the experience if I can't be on campus.


Ah, that makes sense. I can understand that! As a plant science student, labs are an important part of my education. If my college had done everything online, I would have considered taking the semester off. As you said, it doesn't make sense to pay expensive tuition for a subpar experience. Fortunately, I was able to get both of my labs in person. Most of my lectures are online, but some (mostly my German class) are in person. Luckily the college I go to has adopted strict but reasonable measures that have kept covid cases very low despite many nearby colleges having problems. Are you very far into college or just starting?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

adriesba said:


> Ah, that makes sense. I can understand that! As a plant science student, labs are an important part of my education. If my college had done everything online, I would have considered taking the semester off. As you said, it doesn't make sense to pay expensive tuition for a subpar experience. Fortunately, I was able to get both of my labs in person. Most of my lectures are online, but some (mostly my German class) are in person. Luckily the college I go to has adopted strict but reasonable measures that have kept covid cases very low despite many nearby colleges having problems. Are you very far into college or just starting?


Just starting, so I have options. Yes, I have some friends who are science students and they have said that the lockdowns/COVID have really impacted their education when they can't do in-person labs. As a liberal arts student, things are a bit more open in terms of how classes can be conducted, but my intended field is so specialized that it's difficult to find a school near me that would really cater to what I'm looking for. Glad you are able to continue doing what you want to do. Wishing you all the best!


----------

